# Core 2 Quad Q6600 wird zu Heiss



## bizkid85 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leutz, mein CPU wir unter last (Prime95) bis zu 80Grad heiss. Und im Windows liegen die werte zwischen 48 und 52. Also wo der PC damals neu war hatte ich bei normaler last um die 40 Grad und bei last um die 50grad! Germerkt hab ich das weil ich heute meine CPU auf 3GHz Takten wollte, da merkte ich zu erst die Hohen Temps, nach weiteres forschen endekte ich das sogar bei normalem Takt die Temps extrem hoch sind. Als lüfter hab ich nen dicken Zalman CNPS 9500 AT + 3 Gehäuse lüfter, an dem sollte es eigentlich nich liegen. Hab in zwischen sogar die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, das machte 2-3 Grad aus. Aber warum wird der so ******** Heiss, ich dreh durch


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist vllt. Staub im Kühler? Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter?
Mit welcher Spannung läuft die CPU?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist ev. Staub dafür verantwortlich das kaum Luft ins Gehäuse kommt. Ev. die Lüftersteuerung in Bios verstellt? Poste mal die Hardware und ein Bild vom offenen Rechner wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich


----------



## Uziflator (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei 80 Grad müsste CPU gut durch sein, eher Auslesefehler, mal mit andern Tools die Temps gemessen?


----------



## Combi (8. Oktober 2011)

oder nach jahren mal die leitpaste erneuern..wirkt wunder...
und bei den mx-pasten haste eh 4-8 grad weniger...weil,halt mit die besten..


----------



## butzler (8. Oktober 2011)

Paste hat er doch erneuert. Entweder Auslesefehler - anderes Tool nehmen 
- oder im Bios ist was verstellt.

mad


----------



## bizkid85 (8. Oktober 2011)

also wie gesagt....hab wärmepaste erneuert, natürlich den kompletten kühlblock entstaubt. Gehäuse ist soweit auch gut befreit von staub. Einziges Minus, mein Tower ist zum teil bissle verkabelt und verhackelt. Aber das wars eigentlich schon von anfang an. Also ich habs einmal mit Asus Probe 2 ausgelesen und zur zeit läuft Core Temp und beide haben etwa die selben werte!
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/6595/corenx.jpg

ich verzweifel....bild vom gehäuse kommt gleich

Mein Aktuelles Sys:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
ASUS P5K Deluxe WiFi P35
4x 1GB Corsair PC2-800 CL4 DDR2
Sapphire ATI HD 5770 mit 1GB DDR5
Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Fidelity Platinum
620W Corsair HX620W


----------



## bizkid85 (8. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube meine "prob" ist gelöst. Hab nochmals den CPU Lüfter ab Montiert um nochmals neue PAste auf zutragen. Da ist mir gleich aufgefalllen das beim CPU Lüfter die schraube net wirklich festgezogen war ....dann hatte ich die paste nochmal erneuert und alles wieder fest gemacht (diesmal richtig) und siehe da. Core Temp zeigt mir bei normaler last zwischen 35-40Grad an und bei Prime unter Vollast um die 55Grad. Ich denke das dies im normalen rahmen liegt?! Hoffe jetzt nur das die CPU keine weg hat. Hatte wo die Cpu noch zu Heiss lief bei BF3 nen Freez.....

danke trotzdem im vorraus 


Bei bf3 hat ich gerade 58grad....ich denke ma damit kommt die cpu klar oda??


----------



## facehugger (8. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht schon sehr viel besser aus Jaja, man glaubt kaum was so ein kleines Schräubchen so alles vermag...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja die Werte passen da doch deutlich besser. Hättest du den Kühler am Anfang nicht erwähnt wäre es schneller gegangen. Ich hatte den Verdacht, aber der war eher für PsuhPins gedacht gewesen. Egal die Kuh ist vom Eis ohne den Geldbeutel zu schänden. Viel Spass


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

scheint wieder alles top zu laufen....unter vollas fährt die temp knapp an die 60...nicht mal

nu hab ich mein prozi wieder auf 3GHZ getaktet und habe unter voller last um die 66 bis 70 Grad. Ich glaube der Hersteller hat angeben das alles unter 72Grad im grünen liegt. Was meint ihr...kann ich das so bei behalten oder lieber wieder runtertakten. Der Grund warum ich sie hoch getaktet habe liegt daran das ich bei Norm Takt (2,4GHz) Teils hohe Mikroruckler bei BF3 auf Caspian Border (Map mit 64 Players) habe, gerade wo viel los ist. Bei den 3 GHZ läuft alles Butterweicher, vllt Red ich mir das nur ein...aber naja...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Was ist das denn für ein Gehäuse? Kühler bläst zur Rückwand, und wie ist der angeschlosen direkt am Board oder per Fanmate Steuerung? Vielleicht mal die Lüftersteuerung im Bios ( je nach Anschluß ) ändern.


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

hab NZTX Gehäuse. Ein sehr Großen Kühler vorne (Bläst Rein) dann ein Großer Hinten (bläst Raus) und einer an der Seite (bläst raus). Guck aber gerade nach neue Lüfter, da der eine an der Seite schon ziemlich schwach auf der Brust ist. Das ding is ja auch schon 3 Jahre Alt ....alle Lüfter sind Extern am Strom angeschlossen. Wäre es sinvoller die am Board zu haben? Was könnt ihr mir an Gehäuse Lüfter Empfehlen? Und kann ich die 3 Gig im Moment beibehalten

http://www.noticiasdot.com/publicac...ent/uploads/2008/07/nztx-lexagreenedition.jpg?


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

PS Kann noch einen Lüfter unten sowie Oben verbauen.....wie soll man diese ambesten einbauen? Oben (Bläst raus) und untern rein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Pfui, den " Bearbeiten Button " nicht gefunden, oder süchtig nach Bonusmeilen von den Mods? Vielleicht mal den Seitenlüfter umdrehen oder ganz abkneifen? Ein Lüfter im Boden der ansaugt, ich denke darauf kann man verzichten. Ich bin ja eher der Fan von einer Lüftersteuerung, als Lüfter würden sich ev. die BeQuiet oder Enermax Appolish anbieten.


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

sry diese Untere Antwort feld ist so verlockend . Wie meinst du das mit dem Seitenlüfter? Meinst du mit umdrehen das er Reinbläst? Soweit ich weis macht es kein sinn das der Seiten lüfter reinblässt ....und abkneifen? ganz weg? Wenn die lüfter Extern angeschlossen sind dann fahren die ja eh unter voller last oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Jepp damit war das umdrehen gemeint bzw der Verzicht auf diesen Lüfter. Wenn die Lüfter per Molex angeschlossen sind werden die nicht geregelt und laufen nur Full Pull


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

Achso ok, ich hab mir gerade mal die Lüfter von Enermax Apollish angeschaut. Gibt es da auch eine vom Preis Günstigere Variante?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Gehäuse bisher erfolgreich ignoriert, welche Größe müßten die Lüfter denn überhaupt haben?


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich bräuchte nen 120 evtl 2...und ein 80 für oben..preislich...max 20 euro für alles


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Den 80er für Oben kannst du erfolgreich ignorieren. Auch ist es halt die Frage ob bestimmte Farben wichtig sind. Scythe hat auch genug Lüfter die passen würden. Je niedriger der db Wert desto leiser der Lüfter


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

ok dann halt nur 2 120ger, also Farbe wär relativ. Blau oder weiss (Led) oder Standart Schwarz. Er sollte in erster linie nicht zu laut Sein aber trotzdem gut was weg schaffen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier wären Vorschläge:


Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## bizkid85 (9. Oktober 2011)

danke für die info, hab mir Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bestellt


----------



## Jackey555 (9. Oktober 2011)

Gute Wahl, hatte den 1200er verbaut und auf 800rpm sind die wirklich leise bei annehmbarer Leistung. Vor allem für den Preis erste Wahl. 

Einziges Problem ist die Serienstreuung. Wenn ein Lüfter Nebengeräusche verursacht (was durchaus sein kann) einfach zurück damit und gegen einen anderen eintauschen.


----------

